# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [السعودية] جدول المسافات الكيلومترية بين مدن المملكة العربية السعودية . رائع.

## أبو منار

أضع هذا الجدول بين أيديكم وهو بحق رائع

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

الله ..
والله خريطة ممتازة يا ابو منار .. والمسافات صحيحة مدينة جدة 410 كيلو .. صحيحة دي .
لكن المدينة مكة 427كليو ... والله اول مرة اعرف ان المسافة قريبة جدا للدرجة دي ... لأن حتى الناس الي ساكنين في مشروع الأمير فواز .. ياخدو ربع ساعة من جدة لمكة .. سبحان الله كل شئ جائز.
شكرا لك يا ابو منار على الخريطة المهمة دي .
بارك الله فيك .

----------


## أبو منار

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> الله ..
> والله خريطة ممتازة يا ابو منار .. والمسافات صحيحة مدينة جدة 410 كيلو .. صحيحة دي .
> لكن المدينة مكة 427كليو ... والله اول مرة اعرف ان المسافة قريبة جدا للدرجة دي ... لأن حتى الناس الي ساكنين في مشروع الأمير فواز .. ياخدو ربع ساعة من جدة لمكة .. سبحان الله كل شئ جائز.
> شكرا لك يا ابو منار على الخريطة المهمة دي .
> بارك الله فيك .


 
تقصدي جدة ـ مكة هي 78 كم كما هو موضح
صححححححححححححححححححححححححح

----------


## emerald

> تقصدي جدة ـ مكة هي 78 كم كما هو موضح
> صححححححححححححححححححححححححح


 :: 

لا صح تمام .. تسلم يا ابو منار ما قصرت والله .

شكرا وبارك الله فيك .

----------


## أبو منار

> لا صح تمام .. تسلم يا ابو منار ما قصرت والله . 
> 
> شكرا وبارك الله فيك .


وفيكي اختي العزيزة

----------


## samehno2002

لجدول مغلق وغير ظاهر هل به مشكله

----------


## ابن البلد

الصورة مش ظاهره 
 :No:

----------


## أبو منار

يا جماعة المووع قديم من حوالي 8 شهور ولكن بحاول الرفع الجدول تاني واجيب لكم اللينك
شكرا لكم جميعا
شكرا ابن البلد على اهتمامك

----------


## الكموني

الله يعطيك العافيه يلرب

----------


## أبو منار

> الله يعطيك العافيه يلرب


 
ويعافيك اخوي

----------


## fares elarab

والله مشكور يا أبو منار

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أخى الحبيب أبو منار

سلمت يداااك وربنا يبارك لنا فيك 



ودمت بخير وسعادة 
 والحمد لله رب العالمين0
ولا تنسى ذكر الله*

----------


## الكموني

مشكور الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## وفاء علاء

شكرا على الافادة
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## التتفل

مشكووووووووور على الخريطة

----------


## mar00000

رائع جدا

----------


## مجرد حب

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## hssin

مشكور علي مجهودك

----------


## أبو منار

> والله مشكور يا أبو منار


 



> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *أخى الحبيب أبو منار*
> 
> *سلمت يداااك وربنا يبارك لنا فيك* 
> 
> 
> 
> *ودمت بخير وسعادة* 
> ...








> مشكور الله يعطيك العافيه





> شكرا على الافادة
> جزاك الله خيرا





> مشكووووووووور على الخريطة





> رائع جدا





> شكرااااااااااااااااااااا





> شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك,
> حجز فنادق مكة 
> 
> حجز فنادق المدينة





> مشكور علي مجهودك

----------


## BeGe

مشكور جدا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

شكرا أبو منار
 :f2:

----------


## لميس الامام

الف شكر يا ابو منار على هذه المعلومات القيمة..خصوصا وان المملكة شاسعة المساحة
نحتاج هذه الجدولة خصوصا لأهل المملكة حين ينوون زيارة ربوع البلاد..

تحياتي..

لميس الامام

----------


## نعمة الصحة

شكرا لك يا اخي وجزاك الله كل خير,
حجز فنادق مكة

----------


## ferasmmm

مشكور اخي لكن لا استطيع الوصول اليه

----------

